# anyone added to royal victoria hosp. belfast private fertility list april'10?



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi All,

i was wondering if anyone else was added to the waiting list at RVH for private treatment in April 2010 - would like someone to compare stories with - have been told since december that we will get letter any day now -last week they told me the letter was being typed to be posted that wkend for starting treatment in April cycle (they even gave me the name of the girl typing the letter) - but when i called today (as letter never arrived) they said they have had to cut the private treatments to meet their NHS levels so not getting letter at all . how can this happen be, seriously, i have visions of someone walking in and saying Stop Typing !!! just so mad and need someone going thru same thing that wont think i'm a demented stalker  They also said that although i have reached the "top" of the list they cant say for sure that i will be called in the next cycle. this is the 3rd and final time for me and my hubby and it just feels like we have spent the last 7 years of our lives on rasmon to hospital bureaucrats who cant see what effect this has on people


----------



## Polly19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi there, 

We signed onto both the NHS and self-funded lists in April 2010. I had heard on the grapevine that the self-funded list was being suspended temporarily in the New Year to ensure that all the outstanding NHS treatments could be scheduled within the set 12 months. I can't vouch for the source, though. We had been expecting to hear about our self-funded place in December or January as our letter said 8-9 months, but so far we haven't heard. The letter for the NHS treatment arrived last week to start next month.

I can appreciate how terribly frustrating this is - hope you can get some more information from the RFC soon.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Lastchancer

Im the same as polly i signed up for both lists in May 2010.  Was told at the time NHS was 10-12 months and private was 8-9 months.  I contact the hospital to see where i was on the private list and was told that it had been suspended.  They didnt even write to tell me that  .  They told me to expect a letter for NHS treatment in March to start tx in May (i wont hold my breath though).

I hope you get something sorted soon, the waiting about is the worst part.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Girls, 

thanks for replying - glad to know others are just as frustrated as me with the whole thing - and thats just typical of RVH not to tell people that they have suspended the private listing - too afraid of us all jumping to Origin and they then will have no additional funds coming in at all.

   to you both with your cycles and if you need to moan, cry or scream at somone know i'm here.

ps how do you add your treatment records to the bottom of your posts?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Lastchancer - thanks for the good luck!  I think you hit the nail on the head, thats exactly why they didnt tell us, incase we went to origin instead.  They are a joke.  

Hope you get your letter soon and same goes to you, if you want a moan, rant or to just have a chat to get things off your chest, im here!  

Go to Profile, forum profile, add your text into the signature box!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey

Im havin treatment thru NHS and in feb 10 they told us we would get a letter within 6 months though it never arrived,this kept on til we finally received our letter in dec for an app on 3rd feb which is when our treatment actually started so we are now nearin the end of it,before this we went for almost 18 months without a word from the rvh so just try and keep positive and keep on the fone to them if u have to but although the waitin is rubbish u will get word soon!!

jenna xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

well girls i took your advice and got back on the phone - am to call them back on friday to see if we will make it onto May cycle call list  thinkthis means we will have to cancel our holiday as it would mean going away either during TWW or just after but i guess its a small pric topay if we get lucky.

   to all you girls alreay in cycles and for those of you who are waiting like me - our time will come


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jenna   for today   you get a fabulous result - sending you lots of dust to help things along


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

thank u pet!!have to fone them at 10am!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

We didnt join the private list till oct 10 as we werent given the option of signing for the 2 lists in Jan 10. We did get a letter to say the where on the list and it would be the year before we heard anything.

Fingers crossed we wont need it as we had e/c yesterday.

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Babydreams looks like we may be on the same schedule - they have told me today to epxect letter later in month for may cycle also  

Jenna thats great news and a good number of emmbies - hope all went well today with the ET and will keep fingers crossed ofr this dreaded TWW!

Jillyhen - hope you have a great result on your EC as well 

hers lots of fairy dust to help things along for all of you


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Lastchancer, thats great news.  Hopefully we will be cycle buddies!  Keep me posted on when you get your letter and i'll do the same


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone know how to start a new thread ?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Lastchancer - just select new topic at the top of the main page!


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks babydrems - i just cant sem to find new topic or new thread on the main page - but then again i'm so comuter illiterate its not surprising - basically was wanting to ask abotu short/long protocol - i realise this is either  DR or not DR but dont know why one of the other - does this nmake a difference to results - when is it decided to do short V long ?

a friend is on the short but last cycle was long but shr dont know why they changed ??

thanks


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Aha ! it only gives me option to post new topic after i have posted a reply lol - done now - but if you know the answers to this please reply 


ps - still waitign on that elsive letter - they said hope to have all letters out by 25th march but may be a little later 

xxxx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Lastchancer

Glad you got it sorted..lol.  Im 100% sure about the whole short and long protocol but i think it depends on you personally and what your doctor recommends for you.  Hopefully someone can shed some light on it for you.

Still waiting patiently on my letter of offer too, hopefully we will get ours in the next few days.. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Well babydreams no surprises in the post today for me - hope you have better luck - finges crossed it arives soon xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

No me neither Lastchancer - theres alway next week  

If i dont receive a letter by 1st April i shall be making a very angry phone call


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Chill girlies

It will arrive once it does comes thins move very quick..

Jillyhen


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your letter Babydreams    still nothing for me but the nhs list takes priority over the private so hopefully will get this by end of week - dont know what i'll do if they fob me off again - just have to go postal as you say  

Jenna & Jillyhen  - hope things are going well for you both - heres some positive energy for you both


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Lastchancer.  Im still on  .  Feels like i can finally get this show on the road.  Im   your letter comes this week, its so frustrating waiting around for things to happen.  Have you got your post today?  A friend of mine received hers today... so fingers crossed for you


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

have just called hospital only to be told that i am NOT on the list for treatment offer ? this despite being told that i would be getting letter - they then said that they have not done the ICSI Private numbers yet but when pushed they admitted they would ne calling 16 people but they cant tell me if i will be one of these 16 - i just asked them to be honest and stop fobbing me off every month - apprently i have been at the top of the list for 2 months but how can this be if i still havent gotten a letter - unless the laws of physics are different for the hospital ! 

is your friend on the NHS or Private listing and is is ICSI also? do you know when she was added to the list and what consultant she was registered to?

    

anyways - congrats to you i know how it feels to finally be on that road - what date do you have to go for bloods etc ?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ack im so sorry Lastchancer    this is a kick in the teeth really it is.  What are that hospital playing at, you prefer them just to be honest with you.  Friend is normal IVF no ICSI and yeah its NHS - i forgot you were private.  Seeing as your private can you not go to Origin or is there a reason you want to stay with RFC?

Letter says to get my day 2/3 bloods done this week when AF shows her head, so i rang my docs this morning to ask them when af arrives can i just ring to make an appt, very rude receptionist told me id have to wait two weeks for an appt - i cracked up to say the least, i need day 2/3 bloods done two weeks isnt good enough - she told me she would have to get the nurse to ring me.  So nurse rang and i explained the situation she gave me an appt for Friday - i just hope af arrives today or tomorrow.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

back to you BD for understanding.

we were scheduled to go to Origin twice and on each occasion i had to have colposcy done shortly before so had to postpone then we got the letter to go for review at RVH and took that as a sign that things were moving in the right direction - plus the cost diff at that time was quite a bit - the cost diss now is onlt £575 plus whatever drugs cost but DH wont budge from the RVH - he's convinced they would just have us waiting around as well and the RVH letter would arrive in the middle of all that - its enough to drive you  

good luck to your friend with her cycle as well - as upset as i am always glad to hear a sucess story for others as there are just too many of us out there.

did you see on the internet the other day the Japanese have been able to create viable male sperm that has been used to create fertile young - its in mice but still a breakthrough that could help lead to having a way to treat male infertility in the future   i know not in time for us but at least someone will benefit.

DH & i has a few words about him not willing to go to Origin but have since calmed down and accepted that its  on that subject - he then decided to cheer me up about having to cancel our hols but saying sure we could use the money for some home improvements that i've been wanting to get done - i know he means well but not really what i had in mind lol

re your bloods - i have always had all mine doen by the nurses at the RVH - and not to scare you but my friend got hers done by GP who mucked then up and the RVH didnt tell her until the day before she was supposed to go for drug pack so she has been delayed a month due to this - they did her bloods last week and just waiting to see of can get results in time for day 21 now - if you havent asked RVH to get your bloods done there give them a call and check it out. 

i'm actually in work now so will have to go try do something before i get sacked lol 

talk soon


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Morning Lastchancer

Men take things in there stride much more easily than we do, i think.  My DH is so cool, calm and collected about things, he dosent mind waiting, were as im like nut waiting around.  I dont know where they get their patience.  Sometimes i feel like slapping my DH with his "just chill out" comments.  

I did happen to see that on the internet, id definately say that will help alot of fertility problems in the future and glad something is being done with regards to research.  Good luck to them.

Im really   something comes for you this week.

Back to work for me, im never off this thing in work, i may be collecting my P45 soon...


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

Im the same 2 im worse when in on admin..

My hubby has been an absolut angel during this but is finally starting to crack after all the stuff that has been happening this week.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can only imagine Jillyhen - this has been a very tough week for you and DH, take time for each other whatever the outcome.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I think its all over regardless of what yesterdays result was i just have a wee inkling. I could be joining the other thread yet


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jillyen - im not sure like but i didnt think you could get a false positive, can you?


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jillyhen

i'm not sure exactly where you are but try to keep   - i will   for you and your DH that this is your time 

BabyD, 

my DH has no patience at all and freaks out at the drop of a hat usually but cant blame him for trying to make other plans.

Jenna & Polly, 

Good luck to both of your for the next couple of days results


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations Jenna on your   i'm sure your on   at the min - sorry its a late congrats i missed your post and had to go back a few pages to see your updated trailer notes !

sayign lots of   for you & your DH and here's lots of                 

to help things along 

xxxxxx


----------



## akay217 (Oct 25, 2009)

go to origin. they are better. i had lots of delays with rfc. would never go there again. they ruined my first chance. now am with origin. theres no waiting list.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

yep you guessed girls - my letter has arrived - DHjust phoned me to let me know - up on 21st april for hiv & hep tests - soooo glad i took myself of toGP yest to get my day 3 bloods done just incase - set for may AF 


feeling so   - now just   we are successful


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im saying it again      congratulations.  Thats mad that you went and got your day 2/3 bloods done, you must be physic, im so happy for you.  Im up on Monday for my HIV and Heptatis bloods.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks BabyD - looks like we will be cycle buddies after all along with Heavenli  ^hugme


----------

